# Diesel Exhaust Pump Repair over $1500?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Where did you bring it for this service?

Why was this not covered by the Special Coverage that GM gave to all CTD owners? Did you delete your emissions or otherwise alter your vehicle from factory?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

has nothing to do with it sitting


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)

I’ve made no changes to my vehicle at all. I don’t know much about cars and I brought it to a local Chevy dealer here in Jacksonville Florida. I wasn’t aware of any special coverage from GM. Is there a link or something I can use to find that information?


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)

Is it possible to receive a refund for the labor costs at least in regards to the GM coverage?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

A2N1T5 said:


> Is it possible to receive a refund for the labor costs at least in regards to the GM coverage?


Possibly this Special Coverage?



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2017/MC-10135147-9999.pdf


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)

Apparently that doesn’t apply to the fluid pump itself only the reservoir. Which if both are connected how would it not 🤦‍♂️


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dealer list price on the pump is just under $500 (but sells online for less than $250). Replacing pump is no more than a 30 minute job, so not sure where the other $900 came from, unless they spent a full day running diagnosis on it before doing the repair. 

The pump is bolted to the top of the reservoir, so only the reservoir underneath, but not the pump itself, is covered under the special coverage. I've never heard of a def pump going up yet, though, which makes me wonder if it was really a NOX2 sensor, clogged injector, etc. and they just threw parts at it, thus the return of your engine light immediately after.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Could you post the invoice here so we can see what was done and charged? Also if it came back I’d demand my money back since the problem returned.


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)

I will post invoice later on today when I get off work. I’ll snap a pic of it


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)

Sorry bout the delay spaced it..


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

This is why I buy the tools and do my own work. There is no way that repair should cost you $915 in labor. That is insane.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I would have requested your bad pump be given to you to verify it was in fact bad for yourself.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> I would have requested your bad pump be given to you to verify it was in fact bad for yourself.


Very good point. They legally have to keep it 5 days if I recall. However are not required to offer it back to you.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

What's the book time on that? They should double check the labor.


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)

Says it was opened at 1:30pm 21oct20 and completed 5:27pm 22oct20. However I was waiting at the dealership from 1:30 until 4 before they told me the diesel tech isn’t in and will have to look at it tomorrow. So I have no idea how long the repair actually took there’s nothing on my receipt that says anything otherwise


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

You mind naming the shop? These guys sound like absolute scumbags.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

M


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)

Not trying to throw these dudes under the bus but it’s Gordon Chevrolet in orange park Florida


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

A2N1T5 said:


> Not trying to throw these dudes under the bus but it’s Gordon Chevrolet in orange park Florida


Sweet I’m in Florida and need to have my diesel messed up dude thanks for letting us know. .


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)

It’s been roughly 2 months since the repair and I have the indications again


----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## A2N1T5 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd say it's time to take it to another Chevy dealership...the repair should be covered under a one year warranty on its own.


----------

